# Turkey gun?



## coyotekiller3006

will this gun work well for turkeys, it a remington spr something, its a semi auto with a 32 inch barrle, and it has an extra full choke. will it work well for turkeys, what kind of shells will i need? also, what kind of range will i get?

[siteimg]3899[/siteimg]


----------



## WingedShooter7

If your calling a turkey in within 30 yards then it will work. 50 yards it will work.

Heres what i use:
3 inch shells
Super Full Choke
Fiber sight


----------



## Chuck Smith

I have shot turkeys with:

20 ga 3" #4's full choke
12 ga 3" #5's, #4's and a Duplex load #4's and #6's Full Choke

Now I'm using a 3 1/2" 12 ga. #4's or #5's with a super full turkey choke...

So you gun should work fine...

Just pattern it at a couple of distances....try 20 yds, 30 yds, 40 yds, and then 50 yds.

See what shot shoots best for your gun.....#5's could pattern better than #4's....just have to check and see.


----------



## goosebusters2

The gun should work fine, figure out what patterns better 4's or 5's, one may work better than the other in your gun, a good range would be 30 yards, or whatever you feel comfortable with shooting


----------



## cut'em

try to get a bunch of guys together for a day of shooting to pattern all the guns. This works because you can pool money from everyone and buy an assortment of shells, that everyone can try. Sure beats buying all the boxes yourself.


----------



## coyotekiller3006

well i shot my gun today twice. i used the biggest shells i had and i can tell you right now i need to get different ones. i used 3 inch stee number 4's. on one of the two shots i put one bb in the skull part of the turkey head target at 40 yards. the second shot not one bb hit the head or neck. on both of the shots, the whole chest was covered with holes. will that kill a turkey? what kind of shells do i need to get? just 3 or 3 1/2 inch 2's or 4's in lead??


----------



## Remington 7400

I use Federal 3 1/2 FliteControl with 2 1/4 ounces of lead #6. Most guys around here use #5 but for me #6 patterns better. I don't know anyone who uses #4 or #2 shot.


----------



## mossy512

It should work fine, get a set of #4's and #5's then pattern the gun to different loads to see what works best.

Here's my set-up 
Mossberg 500
20" w/ Mossberg .670 XXFull choke
Remington 3" Premier Turkey Loads 1 7/8 oz. #5's

It took a bird at what I guessed to be about 40 yards and getting birddy so I took the shot. As it turned out I paced it off at 49 paces which is 50+ yards. Dropped him in his tracks.

Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

I dont know were your from but most places dont let you shoot anything bigger than 4s. I shoot 3 1/2 6s.


----------



## coyotekiller3006

i live in washington this is what it says in the regs:

Special Regulations 
Turkey season is open for shotgun (10 gauge or under holding 3 or fewer shells) and bow-and-arrow hunting only. 
A valid hunting license and an unaltered, unnotched turkey transport tag are required for hunting turkey. 
Immediately after killing a turkey, hunters must validate their own tag by completely removing notches for month and day of kill and securely attach tag to carcass. 
It is unlawful to use dogs to hunt turkeys. 
Baiting game birds is illegal. 
Turkey hunters must report hunting activity.


----------



## cut'em

Go with 3 1/2" hevi-shot and you'll be amazed I shoot whatever i have left over from waterfowl season and all the shot size of this stuff seems to pattern great, although I am shooting a 10 ga. but that shouldn't matter. Give it a try, and don't let the price scare ya.


----------

